# NFL FOOTBALL 2012



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Packers pre-season starts tonight! Looking forward to seeing some of the new talent on the team.







BTW, anyone interested in a EB.com fantasy league? I recall there was talk of one last year but it was too close to the season opener to make a decision. Probably could create a separate topic for that if there's enough interest.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2012)

There's a halfway decent change you and I will exchange unpleasantries in February.






Pats play the New Orleans Bounty Hunters tonight. I'll enjoy my two drives of Brady to Welker. I really hope Lord Hoodie patched up the defense this year.

And there's no way I'm playing fantasy football. It's the stupidest idea ever. I'd rather do a weekly pool.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> There's a halfway decent change you and I will exchange unpleasantries in February.


Touche.



VTEnviro said:


> And there's no way I'm playing fantasy football. It's the stupidest idea ever.


But is that how you really feel? LOL You just don't like FF or you don't think a EB.com league is a good idea? Been doing the auction draft type leagues the past few years. I like those as they are a bit more challenging.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2012)

Curious to see my Denver Donkeys this season. They're a better team than last year but have a BRUTAL schedule.

I prefer draft leagues for FF, otherwise I'd be down for a pick 'em (pick all games each week) or even a "last longer" pickem (only pick one game per week and can only pick a team once all season, you're eliminated with a bad pick).


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2012)

I've never done a Fantasy Football in my life....

..... second thought, I am against the premise of it..... maybe not.

(I'll see how many are in it, before FULLY committing)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2012)

Our resident Squealers fan once again checks in.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 10, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Packers pre-season starts tonight! Looking forward to seeing some of the new talent on the team.


Oh god, not another cheesehead. I don't even follow professional football but living in the western U.P. for 5 years was enough to make me sick of the fudgepackers. I still remember watching the 1998 superbowl with the drunken raucous noise coming from the apartment below mine the first half and utter silence the second half as the packers lost to Denver.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Our resident Squealers fan once again checks in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 10, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Packers pre-season starts tonight! Looking forward to seeing some of the new talent on the team.
> ...


At least the mascot on our helmets isn't a lion named "Bubbles". &lt;facepalm&gt;


----------



## willsee (Aug 10, 2012)

Who Dey


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2012)

^Uhhh, I don't know who dey are???

I'll really get into football mode after the Olympics, which are a lot more exciting than preseason games.

I heard an interesting piece on the radio the other day, forgot which show, that MLB has a real problem keeping interest this time of year. If your team is hopelessly out of it, as mine is, you stop paying attention and start thinking about your football team. The Mets at least had the decency to blow it right after the all star game as opposed to mid-September again, and all I'm thinking about is if the Patriots improved on D this year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2012)

^ I hear ya on that one. Brewers really stunk it up this year. Moved into football mode now...


----------



## willsee (Aug 13, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Uhhh, I don't know who dey are???


The Andy Dalton led Cincinnati Bengals


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Picked up Cedric Benson for a 1-year deal. That should make the running a bit more interesting.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 13, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I heard an interesting piece on the radio the other day, forgot which show, that MLB has a real problem keeping interest this time of year. If your team is hopelessly out of it, as mine is, you stop paying attention and start thinking about your football team.


That's true of every sport, not just baseball. If you are a Dolphins fan you are probably eager for basketball season to start back up before the end of October. If you are a Rams fan you probably can't wait for the Cardinals to start playing again and if you live in Cleveland you should probably go play in traffic.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2012)

Good point.

I've been to Cleveland. Even in the city center area near the Indians, Browns, Rock and Roll HOF, etc. there is nothing going on at midday. The better option is to just throw yourself in the lake while wearing several bowling balls around your neck.

I've lived in two major markets in my lifetime, NYC and Boston. Usually, at least one of the teams currently playing was relevant. Well, other than the Mets, who are mosty known for incompetence and late September meltdowns. Bring on the Pats ASAP.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a FF league started in Yahoo, if anyone is interested shoot me a message and I will give you the details to join up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll do it too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2012)

I missed an airline connection and am stuck in Detroit tonight. It'd be nice if I can find a Lions 0-16 t-shirt. Seriously, I need a t-shirt as my luggage is elsewhere and the one I'm wearing has some mileage on it.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 23, 2012)

Are we doing the college pick 'em again? That was pretty fun, and now I actually know how to play...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 24, 2012)

You can't copy and paste the same post in two different threads. That's post whoring!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 24, 2012)

Get that college crap out of here.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 24, 2012)

What can I say? If the shoe fits...


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2012)

3 preseason games and not a single touchdown by the Jets. Time for a new offensive coordinator, and get rid of the two shitty QB's for one decent one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Supe said:


> 3 preseason games and not a single touchdown by the Jets. Time for a new offensive coordinator, and get rid of the two shitty QB's for one decent one.


But I thought it was TEBOW time?!


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2012)

Hated him in college, hated him in Denver, and I hate him now!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2012)

Supe said:


> Hated him in college, hated him in Denver, and I hate him now!


He was picked in the 12 round of our neighborhood fantasy football draft yesterday. Sanchez was not drafted...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2012)

Supe said:


> 3 preseason games and not a single touchdown by the Jets. Time for a new offensive coordinator, and get rid of the two shitty QB's for one decent one.


I loved watching the offense in action last night. They might give the '99 Rams a run for their money...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2012)

^ EPIC image VT....well played. LOL


----------



## willsee (Aug 27, 2012)

Just waiting for the wildcat


----------



## pbrme (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been a Vikings fan since childhood, even met Joe Kapp (the first Vikings QB) and got an autograph on his rookie card. I'll be rooting for them for another season, as I always will, even though they find some way to shit the bed.





















And for good measure:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2012)

^ ah a fellow division rival. Game on sir, game on...

See you on Dec. 2nd. :210:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2012)

So, um. Is anyone else wanting to actually play fantasy football? So far there are only 2 of us signed up...

I also have the league ID and password if you need it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2012)

^


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2012)

^ are you talking about the Patriots?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2012)

That almost looks like the starting lineup for the Mets...


----------



## pbrme (Aug 27, 2012)

Someone delete my Packers pic?


----------



## Fudgey (Aug 28, 2012)

I could really go for a Pasadena Mudslide right now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2012)

^WTF? :huh:

That Pats-Giants game last night was painful to watch.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2012)

You cut Branch, Koppen, and your backup QB. This after cutting two other WRs the other day.

Who is Brady supposed to throw to and who is going to keep up upright this year?!?!?

In Bill We Trust...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Time Warner, go fuck yourself. Now I have to find a Pats centric bar on Thursday nights if they are on. Actually, I have to find a NFL Network centric bar every Thursday night, fuck me up and down.


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2012)

TWC does indeed suck.

That aside, this has been the most painfully boring preseason to date, and I think I've watched about 7 minutes of it collectively.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2012)

The list of players cut was more interesting than the games.

I can't wait to see the replacement refs botch a game that leaves a team on the outside of the playoffs looking in. I'm sure they're doing their best, but a junior college game with 2,000 in the stands is nowhere close to the speed and size of NFL players with 75,000 on hand ready to kill you if you screw up a call.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Hey Time Warner, go fuck yourself. Now I have to find a Pats centric bar on Thursday nights if they are on. Actually, I have to find a NFL Network centric bar every Thursday night, fuck me up and down.


Ya that whole NFL Network things really sucks. I have to think it really cuts down on their viewers. Same with MNF if you don't have cable (ESPN). And last year, I used to be able to watch Thurs. games and MNF on my phone with the Verizon exclusive app. I wouldn't watch the whole game, just leave it on in the background and pick it up when something exciting happened. Now they charge you $5 a month. Hell with that.



Supe said:


> TWC does indeed suck.
> 
> That aside, this has been the most painfully boring preseason to date, and I think I've watched about 7 minutes of it collectively.


Agreed x 2.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2012)

I stopped by my mom's place for dinner over the weekend. She has Cablevision, which is widely acknowledged as the worst cable system on the planet. They're the ones that didn't carry the YES Network (local Yankees cable channel) because they used to be on MSG (another local cable sports network) and the folks that own Cablevision own MSG - the arena, the teams, and the network, and got into a hissy fit over it.

They even carry NFLN as of this year. TWC is the only cable provider in the Top 10 nationally that still doesn't. There's a nice pub within walking distance of my place - good food, lively but not super sloshed patrons - I'll just go there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 6, 2012)

Dear Dallas,

Thanks for beating the Giants last night. Your timing sucks. If you beat them the last game of last year instead of the first game of this year, they wouldn't have made the playoffs and fuck over the Pats in the final minute...again.

Sincerely,

Several million pissed off Pats fans


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2012)

Kephart P.E. said:


> I have a FF league started in Yahoo, if anyone is interested shoot me a message and I will give you the details to join up.


So when is this draft happening? Looks like there is only 4 of us so far.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2012)

Fing comcast, game keeps going in and out, audio isn't matching the screen, it's about 10 seconds off. Hope they get this shit fixed soon! Anyone else having issues with fox NFL cast today?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2012)

We don't get a Fox game here until 4. I'm stuck watching Bills-Jets.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2012)

go Bears!


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 9, 2012)

Go Lions! (barely)


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2012)

Didn't get to see any of my Jets play, but I'd say they made big strides since the preseason! (Even if it was against the Bills...)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad my Donkey's held on to win tonight. Very excited to see what the rest of the season holds.


----------



## willsee (Sep 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> go Bears!


Glad to see Bush find the end zone and finally get out of Oakland.


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2012)

Manning looked great last night, while Luck looked like, well, a rookie.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2012)

^That he did. The first quarter was painful to watch...not such a great start to an NFL career.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^That he did. The first quarter was painful to watch...not such a great start to an NFL career.


Peyton's career started in a very similar way.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^That he did. The first quarter was painful to watch...not such a great start to an NFL career.
> ...


I thought we were playing against Rex grossman for a bit there...they make the same mistakes. (referring to Luck)


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 10, 2012)

RGIII put a show, Luck, had no luck. This is going to be an interesting season. It was curious to see how the vultures (aka media) were circling around the JETS and suddenly, the team is irrelevant because they won a game. The experts were hoping for them to loose to bash Sanchez, Tebow, the coach the GM, and everybody else. The team wins and they have nothing to say. Then Manning takes center stage, which I think is right, but the game RGIII had was incredible. I know is just a game but it was superb.

If you ask me today who will win the Super Bowl, I will pick the 49ers. Something tells me this is their year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2012)

The 49ers were solid yesterday. They made the Packers look bad.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> The 49ers were solid yesterday. They made the Packers look bad.


The Packers basically beat themselves. A number the starters looked a bit rusty out on the field. The way I see it, we lost to a very good team, and now there's no pressure on a 16-0 season.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 10, 2012)

Pffft. Like anybody picked Green Gay to go undefeated.

Lions in SF next Sunday! They'll show you how its done, and Harbough will respect the handshake


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> Pffft. Like anybody picked Green Gay to go undefeated.
> 
> Lions in SF next Sunday! They'll show you how its done, and Harbough will respect the handshake


You're right. 15-1 is still a pretty good season. We'll see if Stafford can get it done. See you week 11 sucka!


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 11, 2012)

Lets see you get past da Bears this Thurs first...your guys will likely have the coveted 4th spot locked down in the division


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2012)

BEars / packers games are too hard to predict...I'd love the bears to win but who know what will happen Thursday...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> BEars / packers games are too hard to predict...I'd love the bears to win but who know what will happen Thursday...


It's a great rivalry. I agree though, it's never a sure win one way or another unless some key player(s) is injured. And both teams haven't had much time to prepare with playing Sun. and again right away on Thurs. I'm just glad it will be televised locally so I don't have to worry about the NFL Network crap.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 11, 2012)

The Packer's D looked shaky. On the other hand, which Cutler will show up to play?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2012)

I think the first quarter issues cutler had were because he didn't play any preseason games. He had to get used to the environment again. He finally has an O-line to work with and he can play the way he likes to play...not having to play the martz style football. If his receivers stay healthy and his oline continues to block he has the recipe for success he just has to do it.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 11, 2012)

That's the key isn't it? "_he just has to do it."_

Having had to watch Cutler in Denver, I have little faith he will win it all in Chicago or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2012)

but he stands a better chance than others before in recent times....so there's hope.

We know he will never be one of the greats...but good is better than bad.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 11, 2012)

^ Agreed. He is definitely capable of playing well. And I would classify Cutler as a "bad" QB. You never know, look at how well Romo played l;ast week versus the G-Men. It may just take time to develop guys like Romo and Cutler?


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 11, 2012)

At least we have something to watch again. TV got boring after the Olympics.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 11, 2012)

Post Season picks (based on Week 1 play)

SUPERBOWL

49'ers beating Baltimore (last year's brother bowl that didn't happen)

AFC Championship

Baltimore beating Denver

NFC Championship

49'ers beating Bears


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 12, 2012)

^ Manning will be out with an injury long before that happens


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm hesitant to take much out from Week 1.

I don't think the Giants or Bears or Packers are as bad as they are saying, nor do I think the Jets or Broncos or Redskins are as good as they showed this week. Houston is the experts' trendy pick. In the past, Arizona or Carolina were trendy picks, and they usually sucked. Let's see how good they really are. I like Atlanta as the surprise team this year. Dallas seems underrated too.

To me, it seems like there are a handful of really good teams, and then the rest of the pack. I'd be surprised if the champ wasn't the Steelers, Pack Pats, Giants, SF, or Baltimore.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2012)

According to cnnsi.com's power ranking released today, all is right in the world. All hail Dark Lord Hoodie and the Flying Elvii.

/&gt;http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/don_banks/09/12/week-2-power-rankings/index.html?eref=sihp&amp;sct=hp_t12_a0


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 12, 2012)

I bet the Giants don't make the playoffs. I predict Dallas making it in, but not taking it all. I do like SF, Saints, Pats, Baltimore not necessarily in that order. Green Bay is much better than they appeared in week 1, but they won;t go all the way - my $0.02.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2012)

The NFC East is a rough division. The Giants are the champs, Dallas is a good team, and the Eagles have potential if Dogkiller doesn't get hurt and Jackson tries (he should, he got paid), and Washington can be a thorn in someone's ass as they showed in NO.

I like Atlanta over the Saints given the semi-suspensions and actual coach suspensions. I don't know tons about the NFC as I root for an AFC team. The West will beat each other up, the South sucks other than Houston who I think is overrated, the East blows other than the Pats, and the North has the Steelers and Ravens.

In the pool I am in, I picked:

AFC Div Winners

Pats

Ravens

Texans

Chargers

WC

Steelers

Broncos

NFC Div Winners

Giants

Pack

Falcons

49ers

WC

Dallas

Seahawks

I picked GB over NE in the Super Bowl (I'm sorry Bill and Tom)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> I bet the Giants don't make the playoffs. I predict Dallas making it in, but not taking it all. I do like SF, Saints, Pats, Baltimore not necessarily in that order. Green Bay is much better than they appeared in week 1, but they won;t go all the way - my $0.02.


No one picked GB in SB 45 either as they got in on a wild card. I tend to agree with the AFC picks above. Falcons and 9ers look pretty good this year too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey K1F3, I love you bro (no homo of course). If it's Pack-Pats for all the marbles, we'll make a friendly bet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Hey K1F3, I love you bro (no homo of course). If it's Pack-Pats for all the marbles, we'll make a friendly bet.


Sounds like a plan! That would be a hell of a game. And actually, we are already looking for airline tickets to New Orleans before prices get outrageous. Planning to be there for the SB even if the Pack doesn't make it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2012)

I might have to do something for SV XLVIII, being my hometown and all, despite the fact that the two teams I hate the most play there.

The way I see it, nothing can be worse than the one this year, and I don't mean the soul crushing loss to the Giants again. I mean no one can call me at 7 AM the next morning while I'm driving to work in the Boston area from suburban NY and tell me they want a divorce. (True Story)

I did make a Super Bowl bet with my mom, who loves football, particularly the Steelers. IF the GIants won, I had to make a New England feast, if the Pats won, she would make me a NY feast. I've also lost bets to my dog, which shows you how well I predict stuff.

I lost and made lobsters. Took the shells and guts and stuff and made a wicked pisser seafood chowder the next time I was in town, which was really good.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 13, 2012)

She told you she wanted a divorce after the SB loss? [email protected]&amp;!!


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 13, 2012)

NFL network is making me hate the NFL


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck Time Warner.

That is all.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> NFL network is making me hate the NFL


+1



knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > BEars / packers games are too hard to predict...I'd love the bears to win but who know what will happen Thursday...
> ...


Good game snick. Boy was Cutler PO'ed at his O-line. He was taking a beating. Probably not your favorite play of the night, but that fake Packer field goal was pretty awesome. See you again in Dec.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> She told you she wanted a divorce after the SB loss? [email protected]&amp;!!


The following morning. I was somewhere East of Hartford but quite to the Mass line yet when she called. She's a big fan of the team, I think that Brady/Welker drop with 4 minutes left made up her mind.

So the next time your team loses the big one, remember, it could worse.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2012)

On the flip side, wonder what would have happened had NE won that game...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2012)

Well they certainly wouldn't have opened the season in the Dreadowlands.

I think this involves me somehow. I live in NY, they win 3 in 4 years. I move to New England for the next 7-8 years, they get fucked twice by the Giants in the big game plus that horrible playoff loss to the Jets no one saw coming that I paid $330 to suffer at in person.

I moved back to NY this spring. Expect them to both suck for eternity and New England to win 4 more.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Fuck Time Warner.
> 
> That is all.


Got room on your soap box for another tortured TWC soul?

They are the only game in town here sadly. There is a place down the street that has the games, so I'd go if NE were playing or it was a big matchup, but in general I'd rather watch at home. The beer and wings are somehow cheaper that way.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn - VT

That story of your ex is sad stuff. Losing the game sucked bad enough. Couple that with the hangover and d-bomb and we're lucky you didn't check out.

Sports is all rigged. They give the big markets just enough love to keep us coming back. Than it's decades of pain. I expect the decades of pain in NE have begun. Not my preference, but just what I now believe having lived thru most of my life with no championships until the recent flood gates opened with NFL, NBA, MLB and NHL banners. I can no longer complain my teams suck and neither can any other NE fan. Just remember what it was like for eons..........


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't give me that "oh whoa is me" crap from New England. Between each of the 4 major sports (NFL, NBA, MLB, &amp; NHL), you all can just go suck a big one.

Edit: I'm only referring to the sports world. VT, that $hit your ex pulled no doubt is F-ed up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm also a Mets fan. I can whine as much as I like. I split my time between NY and NE, so I have mixed rooting interests.

I've always been a fan of the Denver teams as well. My old man went there for business a lot when I was a kid and brought me back all sorts stuff. His friend's brother was a ticket broker in the area and he basically got to sit in the front rows of good games for free. Now that Seyton Manning is there, I'll cross the Broncos off my list for the time.

I never took in a Broncos game in person, but did see the Rockies play once. Coors Field is nice, and plays like a pinball machine.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 15, 2012)

Dex - no one said anything about whoa is me. Just stating the facts for those unfamiliar with the pre-winning New Engalnd sports era. Once upon a time the area was cursed by more than the Babe.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, about 2 hours until this.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2012)

OK, I lied. Picked on the first play?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2012)

Hernandez went down, Brady and Lloyd aren't on the same page, and the only station in these parts I could listen to the game on went gospel.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > NFL network is making me hate the NFL
> ...


Didn't get to watch...the hotel didn't have that channel....although not suprized by the outcome


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2012)

Saints stink.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2012)

Fuck me on a stick with sauce.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2012)

What's going on with the Brady bunch??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2012)

I am streaming this game at this point from someplace north of here. Shoot me. I don't know.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2012)

Edelman look pretty good today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh man, that is not how I like to get Gronk'd.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Shanked it...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 16, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> ... and the only station in these parts I could listen to the game on went gospel.


I'd say by the results of the game (didn't see it) that it was an improvement(?)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > Pffft. Like anybody picked Green Gay to go undefeated.
> ...


Bubbles just couldn't get it done. At least we're consistent in the NFC North, losing by 8 points and all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ... and the only station in these parts I could listen to the game on went gospel.
> ...


The last two meaninfgul games in Foxboro ended on some pretty bad shank jobs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2012)

For those of you watching the Arizona - New England game, I have a question about a play near the end of the game. NE had just gotten the ball back and was trying to position themselves for the field-goal attempt when they got called for offensive holding. It was a pass play that started on the AZ 30 yard line, they had gained approx 10 yards, but were called for holding. Arizona accepted the penalty, but the next play started again at the 30 as a 1st &amp; 10. It looked like NE was given credit for the 10 yard play (and the resulting 1st down), but then were pushed back 10 yards. It appeared to be treated like a holding play on a kick-off, not like a holding play from a line of scrimmage.

The way I understand it, if the offense is called for holding, the previous play doesn't count and the offense is moved back 10 yards. So in this case, NE should have been facing a 1st &amp; 20 from the 40, right?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2012)

With these refs, who knows.

I think your interpretation is correct though.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't see the play but based on your description Dex I would have assumed that it should be 1st &amp; 20, 10 yards behind the original line of scrimmage. Were there offsetting penalties or something?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2012)

No, I actually used my DVR to rewind and watch it a couple of times to see if I missed anything. The funny part is that the announcers didn't even say anything about it other than acknowleging the penalty happened.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 17, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > EM_PS said:
> ...


Yeah, Stafford's just not quite all there yet this season throwing-wise; and our secondary still sucks just like last season - and all these little slants they kept having Megatron run Wtf!? He shouldnt be used for short yardage down conversions, he ain't a tight end!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2012)

You can tell the NFL is definitely using their better replacements for their "national" games (Thursday, Sunday, &amp; Monday nights) so it's not as obvious, but those of us watching the regional games on Sunday morning are see how bad some of these officials actually are.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2012)

Long MNF Game last night!


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 18, 2012)

^^

I'm glad to see the Falcons held on. It really felt like they were going to let it get away when they couldn't capitalize on the four Denver turnovers in the first quarter.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2012)

Aside from the 1st quarter though, I think the Broncos are the better team.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2012)

&amp; aside from the final score ....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 20, 2012)

Well tonight is a real nail biter.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> Long MNF Game last night!


And apparently M. Turner partied a little too hard after the game.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Long MNF Game last night!
> ...


punk should sit a week and donate his paycheck to alcohol abuse charities.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 21, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


And the Falcons should have to pay Payton Manning's salary for that game since he did more to give Atlanta a win then any of the Falcons.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 21, 2012)

It is me or Manning's is lacking a lot of zip on his passes? I know Chucky and Mike only said positive things about the all mighty Peyton Manning but it looked to me like his passes were lacking velocity. Those three pics were not a coincidence.


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2012)

They did a MPH comparison in his first game back, and he was something like 3 mph off what he clocked pre-surgery.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 23, 2012)

Time Warner to finally carry NFLN...

/&gt;http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football/nfl-network-time-warner-cable-reach-agreement-multiyear-contract-article-1.1165326


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 23, 2012)

I am all for people to get chances to shine but these replacement officials are terrible. Sometimes the flag come so late that you can never be sure until the next play is going on. Are we in for a penalties record setting season? It does look that there is a flag every two plays. Sadly is becoming the norm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuck.


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2012)

Eh, they'll still take the wild card slot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> I am all for people to get chances to shine but these replacement officials are terrible. Sometimes the flag come so late that you can never be sure until the next play is going on. Are we in for a penalties record setting season? It does look that there is a flag every two plays. Sadly is becoming the norm.


or a flag is thrown and it takes 2 minutes for them to even state what the penalty was for.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2012)

I've heard penalties are about on par with last year, but the games take 4 hours.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2012)

The number of penalties *called* is on par with last season. My theory is that the players are actually committing more penalties and the refs just can't keep up. This is more and more evident with all these after-the-whistle scrums. The refs have no control over these games at all.

You know they're bad when they manage to get emotion out of Belichek...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2012)

^the bears/rams game was like that...the Rams where very big instigators in post whistle shoving. Very obvious and out of control.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2012)

He was riding them all night before he grabbed the one ref.

I don't fault the refs. They're doing their best, and are used to small time, low level college games with 2,000 people in the stands. Not the speed and intensity of the NFL. I fault the league and the NFLRA for not getting something done and giving us this inferior dreck on the field.

Phantom flags that get picked up, poor explanation of penalties, 4 hour games, long conferences between the crew, lack of control of the players.

We're bitching about it now, but wait until something definitivly changes the outcome of the game. Or even worse, screwing a team out of the playoffs or blowing a playoff game.


----------



## willsee (Sep 24, 2012)

The owners could stop it if they wanted, yet they still haven't.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2012)

There were a number of upsets yesterday for sure. I watched the SNF game and it was interesting to hear what CC and AM had to say about some of the calls. Can't believe that 2nd kick at the end and Billy grabbing one of the officials. Good to see him fired up for a change.

EDIT: got rid of the poll


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2012)

The players could similarly refuse to play. But hey, they want their pay, as would I.

The gag order from the league to owners and the other one to coaches to lay off the refs is a sign that they know the situation is trouble.

As long as networks continue to pay billions and to a lesser extent fans watching and showing up, nothing will change.

I got a hike lined up all day next Sunday, so I won't miss the shitstorm.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 24, 2012)

The longer the games the bigger the number of drunken...ehr...the bigger the profits for beverages sales.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 24, 2012)

ref'ing in the NFL has sucked, sucks today, and will always suck! These d-bag scabs take it to a humorous level perhaps, but really don't kid yourself, the refs they replaced sucked too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2012)

EM, several years ago they changed the name of a town to fit your av. Irvington (also appropriate) was renamed as Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep. That happened.

Wow.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes it did. Simultaneous catch? Really? Packers were robbed.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2012)

I watched the end of the game and I couldnt really tell from the replay, but if a Defensive Player and Offensive Player both catch a ball in the end zone what is the actual "rule"? I'll take the news guys opinion that GB got robbed but I honestly dont know what the call would be if it looks like they both had their hands on the ball but the guy on the bottom of the pile comes up with the ball?? Is it different for a fumble versus a pass attempt? I know there are some weird rules about fumbling the ball out of the back of the end zone if the Defensive Player has the ball versus the Offensive player??


----------



## willsee (Sep 25, 2012)

Simultaneous catch goes to the offense.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2012)

It was not simultaneous. Tate grabbed the ball thru Jennings arms, using only one arm by the way. It was hilarious. One ref signaled incomplete and other one signaled TD...or at least were two different signals made simultaneously. The review was clear.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2012)

willsee said:


> Simultaneous catch goes to the offense.


*Rule 8 - Section 3 - Article 1 - Item 5*: Simultaneous Catch. If a pass is caught simultaneously by two eligible opponents, and both players retain it, the ball belongs to the passers. It is not a simultaneous catch if a player gains control first and an opponent subsequently gains joint control. If the ball is muffed after simultaneous touching by two such players, all the players of the passing team become eligible to catch the loose ball.

In this case, it is clear that the defensive player caught the ball and the offensive player tried to take it from him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2012)

Plus, because it was ruled a touchdown, the only thing the "review" would be able to overturn would be whether or not the ball was caught (not WHO caught it).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm going to need VT's help in expressing my disdain for what took place in last night's "game".



VTEnviro said:


> Fuck me on a stick with sauce.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2012)

This has caused quite a stir in things. Hope the NFL is happy now. Top 3 stories in national news this morning, Romney speaking at Pres Clinton Global Initiative, Pres Obama speaking at the UN, and the last play of the Packers/Seahawks game.


----------



## willsee (Sep 25, 2012)

I was just explaining the rule to Road Guy...not what that mess was.

Don't forget Sunday's Ravens/Patriots game amongst everything else.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 25, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm going to need VT's help in expressing my disdain for what took place in last night's "game".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got no dog in this fight, but GB got jobbed. Hell, I'm not quite sure if the Baltimore FG was in or not on Sunday night.

If I pushed someone as hard as Tate did, the cops would show up at my place.

I was figuring we'd be trading barbs in early February, and maybe we still will. But right now, you bring some cheese and sausage, and I'll score a couple of lobsters, and we'll at least be well fed while we ride out this 100 mph shitstorm.


----------



## EAZY (Sep 25, 2012)

We were at the game last night. Pack go screwed but I'll take the W. It's rough being a sports fan in Washington so the rest of the NFL can f off.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2012)

willsee said:


> I was just explaining the rule to Road Guy...not what that mess was.


Yeah, I was just trying to expand the explanation with the actual rule as written. Curious to see how the NFL will handle this one.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 25, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Curious to see how the NFL will handle this one.


Fine people for talking about it.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah 'Dickie' Goodell is mishandling this...but then what the friggin slightly-less-sucky regular refs are asking for is ridiculous too - Pay for games already played?! Pensions (fer f'ing out loud!)?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2012)

One of the funniest comments I've read today:

* Easy and awesome Halloween idea: Replacement Ref. You just have to look like a regular ref, and then you get to act like a jackass all night! Tried to sneak into a bar and got caught? I didn't know the rules! I'm a replacement ref! Spill a drink all over the sexy bee at the Halloween party? Whoops! I'm a replacement ref! Threw up all over the taxi? I WAS NOT PREPARED FOR THIS KIND OF PRESSURE. I'M A REPLACEMENT REF.*

* —Aaron, Chicago*


----------



## willsee (Sep 25, 2012)

If the regular refs did anything like this they would be accused of game fixing. How come that part isn't being brought up?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2012)

how much do the regular NFL refs make?

I have a hard time having sympathy for any union workers that make above $100,000 a year..

especially for a part time job...


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 25, 2012)

^ Good question. I also wonder what the exact grievance is about. It can't be only money?


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 25, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken I think most of the (regular) NFL refs have "real jobs". I know for instance that Ed Hochuli is a lawyer and reffing in the NFL is a part time gig.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2012)

I just heard they want a pension instead of a 401K plan like the players get.. but I would be curious if they make a salary similar to what they pay the cheerleaders or more in line with say a 5th round draft pick?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2012)

the internet says they make between $25K - $70K a year.. for working 16 days??


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 25, 2012)

They probably work more than that with training, travel, etc.. The travel alone would require substantial compensation.

As for a pension, that seems like an unnecessary benefit considering they are really a part-time employee.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 25, 2012)

lol, and speaking of Ed Hochuli

http://deadspin.com/5946306/heres-nfl-referee-ed-hochulis-adorable-response-to-a-fan-who-emailed-to-say-he-missed-him


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 25, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> the internet says they make between $25K - $70K a year.. for working 16 days??


I think that's what they were earning prior to the 2001 season?


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe the scab refs are blowing calls on purpose. They could be plants of the unions which are meant to force the NFL's hand in siding with the union?

Consider it!


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm sorry, the scab refs SUCK, but to pine away for a slightly less sucky staff in the regular refs....ain't happening - there is no holy pedestal of ref'ing, they all pretty much blow or are on the take @ the professional level


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 25, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> These d-bag scabs take it to a humorous level perhaps


I don't feel bad for the striking refs, and I certainly don't think the "scabs" are douche-bags. In the end, everyone loses so it'll just be a matter of who loses less and who loses more.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2012)

Green Bay got screwed because of the "push off" being totally missed by the refs, even more so than the simultaneous possession.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 25, 2012)

And "scabs"... Why are union workers so bitter when non-union workers do their job when they choose not to?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 25, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> Green Bay got screwed because of the "push off" being totally missed by the refs, even more so than the simultaneous possession.


Push? More like a shove.

The 'inaccurate reception.' I'm sure I'm not the first to come up with this, but it works.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think this will be the year that an asterisk will be used in the football history books.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 26, 2012)

IlPadrino said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > These d-bag scabs take it to a humorous level perhaps
> ...


The regular referees are not on strike, they are locked out by the league. So the replacements aren't scabs.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2012)

Learned today that one of the major sticking points is the NFL wants to be able to tell a ref without notice that they are not being used the following week( like say the blow a call in a game Sunday they may be told there not working the next week)

I think most of us have these types of jobs, you screw up you get punished...


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 26, 2012)

IlPadrino said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > These d-bag scabs take it to a humorous level perhaps
> ...


I could care less for the striking regular refs, or the D3 / lingerie league / footlocker employees comprising the replacement refs. And in the end, its merely an entertainment industry, nobody really frickin loses, LOL - they certainly aren't hurting for ratings or attendance...and everybody's getting paid one way or another, even unqualified people doing a job clearly above their capability


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2012)

I heard that Footlocker has released a statement that they intend on changing their employee uniforms. They don't want their employees to think they can referee an NFL game...


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 26, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> I could care less for the striking regular refs...











> Using the phrase “could care less” actually means that one does, in fact, possess a measurable level of caring, concern or interest of a given situation and is contradictory to the context in which that phrase is commonly used. The use of “could care less”, in fact, expresses that one does care, have an interest, or a level of concern about a topic or situation.Attempting to convey a position that one has no interest or concern would require the use of the phrase “couldn’t care less”, which indicates a state of mind completely devoid of caring, interest or concern. If one cannot care less, the indication is a level at which one could not possibly care less because he/she already does not care at all.
> 
> http://www.alyssonfergison.com/couldnt-care-less-or-could-care-less/


 Sorry, pet peeve.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 26, 2012)

couldn't

care

less



(thank you)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice, I assume we'll be bitching by this time tomorrow.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 27, 2012)

Steamers at the Ravens. Just can't wait for my first NFLN game on Time Warner.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2012)

Best view of this play yet. Talk about a lot of people's SB picks getting hosed in primetime.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 29, 2012)

Rule 11 Section 4, Article 1 ©: The entire ball must pass through the vertical plane of the goal, which is the area above the crossbar and between the uprights or, if above the uprights, between their outside edges.

Since it is impossibe to determine where the ball crosses the uprights through video replay, this is an unreviewable play.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 30, 2012)

VT, thank goodness the Pats showed up in a big way in the 2nd half. 1 - 3 would've been tough to climb out of.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2012)

I was working and just tuned in for the fourth quarter. When I turned it on it was 21-21. Then WOW!.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 1, 2012)

At least he made the one when it counted.

Speaking of kickers, what's gotten into Gostkowksi? He was so reliable for years, but he shanked two more yesterday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Monday night football rocked last night!!!!!!!!! Is Romo having a bad season overall? 5 picks in a game against the Bears...ties his worse game numbers for that they said.

Go Bears;!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Monday night football rocked last night!!!!!!!!! Is Romo having a bad season overall? 5 picks in a game against the Bears...ties his worse game numbers for that they said.
> 
> Go Bears;!!!!


I saw a bit of the game streaming online. What I did see, was bad on the Cowboys end. Difficult to pick a team to root for in that game. But I just can't ever root for the Cowboys. Good the Bears put 'em down. Yes Romo is having ANOTHER bad season. I love seeing JJ's team do bad. And magically all Dallas fans will be converted to Houston fans. LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2012)

I have no qualms with the Cowboys other than the fact that I picked them last night in my confidence pool and lost points on the deal. I also don't like that that they always wear white at home and they have those weird seafoam pants.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2012)

Aaaaaand my Jets still suck.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Supe said:


> Aaaaaand my Jets still suck.


I saw that. How did they end up not scoring ANY points?


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2012)

We have Dirty Sanchez and Teblow as QB's, and no secondary other than Santonio Holmes. And apparently, we completely forgot what we did right in Week 1.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 2, 2012)

Give some credit to the 49ers. Their defense looked very good.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2012)

"Games shown on NBC and ESPN are not part of NFL SUNDAY TICKET."


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2012)

Scratch my last comment. Santonio Holmes is now out for the season with a foot injury. My Jets are now the worst team in the NFL.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2012)

I beg to differ. See Jacksonville and Cleveland.


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the Jets are now worse than both of them. At least worst than Cleveland.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2012)

If one team has to suck, let it be the Jets.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2012)

Out of curiousity, who does everyone root for here.

I'm in NY and a Pats fan, Supe is in NC and roots for the Jets, so you can't tell going by the location under a member's name.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I've made my loyalty known here, but if not GB is my team.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm a Titans fan, but there's just not much to cheer about these days.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2012)

Knight - I was pulling for the Pack the other day, mostly because I picked them in my pool, but I totally think they got jobbed against Seattle.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm a Titans fan, but there's just not much to cheer about these days.


For no particular reason, I caught them on the radio while picking up some take out a couple weeks back when they played the Lions and heard the Home Run Throwback V 2.0 play while salivating over Mexican food on the passenger floor.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 3, 2012)

St. Louis Rams. Not a lot to cheer about for a long time there either.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> St. Louis Rams. Not a lot to cheer about for a long time there either.


Still a fan even if they were to leave inn 2015 to go back to LA?


----------



## willsee (Oct 3, 2012)

Bengals


----------



## EAZY (Oct 3, 2012)

Seahawks


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 3, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > St. Louis Rams. Not a lot to cheer about for a long time there either.
> ...


Nope. My allegiance is with the town rather than the team. If they head back to LA, I'll probably just enjoy the Bears/Packers rivalry just as I have for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 3, 2012)

Panthers fan here. I was hoping for big things this year, but so far we haven't played very well. I can't believe we let the Falcons beat us like that, but at least we were in the game.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2012)

Broncos.



Supe said:


> Scratch my last comment. Santonio Holmes is now out for the season with a foot injury. My Jets are now the worst team in the NFL.


With Santonio Holmes injured. There isn't a single player on the Jets that is worth having on a Fantasy Football team (including the "dual threat" at QB). The Browns and Jags at least have that...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2012)

Did anyone else watch the 30 on 30 special on ESPN last night about Broke sports players? Talked about the how/why these players who make millions upon millions of dollars end up broke within a few years of retirement.

The reasons aren't surprising, but I still have a hard time feeling sorry for them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Did anyone else watch the 30 on 30 special on ESPN last night about Broke sports players? Talked about the how/why these players who make millions upon millions of dollars end up broke within a few years of retirement.
> 
> The reasons aren't surprising, but I still have a hard time feeling sorry for them.


Did not catch that since NFL Sun. Ticket doesn't include ESPN! Sorry, still ranting about that. What were the main reasons of them going broke? Ridiculously expensive purchases, poor investments, too much property, etc.?


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 3, 2012)

Lions (homer loyalty), Bears (familial necessity)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2012)

Broncos (geography) and Jaguars (hometown team...we got them my senior year in hs).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else watch the 30 on 30 special on ESPN last night about Broke sports players? Talked about the how/why these players who make millions upon millions of dollars end up broke within a few years of retirement.
> ...


It's basically the same reasons Lottery Winners go broke. The list includes:


Living paycheck to paycheck. They spend what they earn, mostly due to the "I won't get injured/cut/traded" mentality of them thinking they are invincible. They always assume there will be 1 more year. Because it's spent when it's earned, many rookie players forget they don't get paid during the off season. (why do you think so many players were fighting to end the lockout?)

Divorce. They are sugar daddies. The women they love only love their money and never sign a pre-nup.

Baby daddies. Apparently, big $'s equals an inability to keep it in their pants (or use a condom). This also ties into them being sugar daddies and women looking to "get rich" with their va-jay-jays.

Poor financial advisors. Most of their "advisors" belong to their entourage or their family and have as much financial training as a Walmart cashier.

Mooches. Friends, and to a much worse extent, their families all act entitled to their share of the money because they all feel responsible for helping the player get where they are. The player is ultimately guilted into giving away all of their money to "pay back" all of their supporters. Many players find themselves making 3 or more mortgage payments because they bought their house, one for their mom, one for their friend, etc.

Horrible spending habits. Pro athletes are competitive in ALL things in their lives, which includes living "better than the Joneses (other players)". This ties into the paycheck to paycheck note above. They see a teammate drive to practice in a Porsche, they want a Ferrari.

Drugs. As pro athletes, they become addicted to the adrenaline rush from playing. They want to maintain that after retiring. Also, sports leaves most of the players physically "spent" way beyond their years (moreso in the NFL and NHL). Some players have 20+ surgeries in their career and need medical care. This care is included while they play, but it's not after they retire.

Taxes. Because their salaries are pure income (as opposed to capitol gains), they are automatically vaulted into the top tax brackets of 35%+

Fees. They have agents, unions, "advisors", etc, who all need to be paid.

Career length. The average career length is under 3.5 years. Even the guys who last 10 years (an exceptional career by NFL standards), retire at age 33. Same age as me right now. By the time they realize they need to plan for the future, they're no longer earning a paycheck. What age do most college educated people start getting really serious about retirement, late 20's or so? Athletes are retired by that age...

Not every player makes $100M. Most players are not "stars" and will never see the big salaries. They make a couple hundred thousand over their career, then without any financial training, and even worse, no real-world job skills, they have nothing to fall back on.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Patriots fan here in the Rockies. grew up in Beantown, and never like Elway so after all these years I refuse to convert to a Donkey's fan


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2012)

^^^ That's fine. We all seem to hate Brady &amp; Belecheat here anyways...


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Aww Dex. That sounds like a hater talkin'


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 3, 2012)

NFL. Do not have a favorite but have a short list of teams I do not like.

1) Eagles - Just because I believe Vick is a bastard that did not deserve a second chance. He will screw it again. It is just a matter of time.

2) Raiders - Never liked them. For some reason though their fans were asshats.

3) Ravens - Because Ray Lewis. Have changed my mentality later.

4) Panthers - Liked them until picked Cam "It all about me" Newton, who represents all that is rotten at every level in sports. There are still people that believe he did not take money for playing in Auburn. Then, just when I was starting to forget about that, he did celebrate a TD with his team getting his ass kicked.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Patriots fan here in the Rockies. grew up in Beantown, and never like Elway so after all these years I refuse to convert to a Donkey's fan


We should catch a game and grab a beer sometime.



Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ That's fine. We all seem to hate Brady &amp; Belecheat here anyways...


Your team made a habit out of losing Super Bowls before the guys I root for did.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, that Hey Ho, Let's Go song on the NFL channel sucks ass. As does the pre-game show, announcers, and everything else on the other 165 hours per week.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 4, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots fan here in the Rockies. grew up in Beantown, and never like Elway so after all these years I refuse to convert to a Donkey's fan
> ...


VT - the NE / Denver game in MA would be a fun one to attend. I was hoping NE would be coming to Denver b/c I want to see brady and the elder manning square off again. I just don;t think Denver's got the Defensive side of things as dialed in as the media would have us think.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2012)

Not gonna see too many more Brady/Manning contests. This one screams 42-38 or some shootout score like that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2012)

Not the most auspicious start I could have had in the pool this week.

Come on Arizona, couldn't you have played like dog shit in NE? What gives?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 5, 2012)

Arizona, the worst 4-1 team in a loooooong time.



cdcengineer said:


> VT - the NE / Denver game in MA would be a fun one to attend. I was hoping NE would be coming to Denver b/c I want to see brady and the elder manning square off again. I just don;t think Denver's got the Defensive side of things as dialed in as the media would have us think.


The NE/Denver game will be in Denver next year provided they both finish in the same place within their respective divisions this year. So, IF Denver and NE both win their divisions, and IF both Brady &amp; Manning return, this matchup will be in the Mile High city next season.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## willsee (Oct 5, 2012)

Pats/Broncos Preview:

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2012/10/5/3459588/sunday-graphical-preview-denver-broncos-new-england-patriots


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2012)

As accurate as anything I could read on ESPN.com or Cbssports.com, where I am stinking it up in a pool.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 8, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Arizona, the worst 4-1 team in a loooooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see if Manning comes back next year. If the Broncos don;t make the playoffs than he may be looking for another team.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 8, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> We'll see if Manning comes back next year. *If the Broncos don;t make the playoffs* than he may be looking for another team.


Looking at their remaining schedule I find it hard to believe they won't make the playoffs. There first five games this season were probably their hardest. The matchup with Baltimore in December will be a tough one but other than that I would wager Denver will be favored in all their remaining games.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't see Manning jumping ship after 1 year. He likes consistency, and I don't think he'll want to start all over again with a new team. He knew up front it might take a year (maybe two) to really get things built up, but anyone with 1/2 a brain can see that the Broncos this year would crush the Tebow-led donkeys of last.

Besides, their 3 losses so far came to Atlanta (currently undefeated), Texas (currently undefeated), and New England IN Foxborough. I think their best scenario would have been a 3-2 record with that early season schedule. They still control their fate in this very soft AFC West (they play San Diego next week and will take the lead with a win).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2012)

and I suppose you have Kansas City winning the AFC West?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 8, 2012)

^Hey, numbnuts, don't peer pressure my dog into smoking!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 8, 2012)

^Do pipes even count as smoking?


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, the Jets still stink. Surprised they didn't get blown out too badly though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2012)

^^^ IT'S TEBOW TIME!!!!

It' feels good saying that now that it no-longer applies to my team...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2012)

a little late to tthe game but GO Bears!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2012)

So the Mets throw some cash at David Wright to possibly stay (wrong thread but I am getting started...) and the Welker-Belichick backhanded comments start flying?!?

This is great, I can be a Sportscenter whore the next few days.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a feeling this year is going to be quite mediocre.

Not excited about what I see so far.

:tt:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sure some of you have already seen this but damn is it funny, no matter what team you cheer for.

/&gt;http://imgur.com/a/9H0Hv


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 10, 2012)

I saw half of that on a Pats meme site I spend too much time on, but not the whole thing. That is hilarious.


----------



## EAZY (Oct 11, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Good example right here, Dexman.

http://www.barstoolsports.com/nyc/super-page/al-jeffersons-24000-bed-might-be-my-favorite-thing-of-all-time/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^ Damn, blocked at work and doesn't work on my phone. I'll have to check it out tonight.


----------



## willsee (Oct 11, 2012)

Yahoo – On_ Tuesday, we learned just how large that bed needs to be. New Utah Jazz guard __Mo Williams tweeted this photo of teammate Al Jefferson’s bed__ (via __TBJ__), a huge piece of furniture that would seem to fit a normal-sized family of five, plus several pets. Spencer Ryan Hall of Jazz blog Salt City Hoops found out that __the bed is 10-by-12 feet__, or large enough to fit two normal-sized grizzly bears and a Mini Cooper. Jefferson is listed at 6-10 and 289 pounds, but a quick look at him suggests he’s a bit shorter_

Please dear God let this be a new thing. I would love for the new craze of black NBA guys. “Yo son I got the biggest bed in the game!” Different shapes and sizes and colors. Like new age rims for your car. They’re gonna need to bring back MTV Cribs if all these black dudes are gonna be getting 900 square foot beds. The first thing you do when you get your signing bonus is by a Jesus piece and a bed that can fit 9 to 10 strippers at any given moment.

I’m not even kidding when I say there are probably people who pay $1,000 a month for a 10 x 12 studio in Manhattan. There are hipsters in the village who would rent Al Jefferson’s bed as their entire living space if they could. This apartment right here is 96 square feet:


----------



## EAZY (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks willsee!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn, I stayed up last night to watch that crap, gonna be a looooooonnnnggg season for me and my STEELERS


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 12, 2012)

I liked the results. Mostly because 25% of my competition in my eliminator pool picked Pit...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2012)

It has been a weird football season so far...I think the replacement refs sort of made the season start off kilter a little


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't catch the game last night but it hurt me in my pool.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2012)

I was actually able to watch the whole thing streaming online for once....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Wilson out-plays Brady? :huh: What happened VT?

Oh, and GO PACK!


----------



## EAZY (Oct 15, 2012)

Another awesome game to be at. Better than the MNF Green Bay game. Go Hawks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2012)

EAZY said:


> Another awesome game to be at. Better than the MNF Green Bay game. Go Hawks!


The Pack already learned the hard way (last year) what happens when you try to win all your games.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 15, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wilson out-plays Brady? :huh: What happened VT?


Their already shaky secondary was even thinner due to both existing and in-game injuries.



EAZY said:


> Another awesome game to be at. Better than the MNF Green Bay game. Go Hawks!


Put a sock in it before I get out the ban hammer.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 15, 2012)

Great week for Saints football. There is no way they can lose this week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2012)

I just hope Manning decides to show up tonight. The only person I enjoy watching lose more than Brady is Rivers...


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 15, 2012)

^ Its really funny when he starts jaw-jacking w/ the fans


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2012)

^^^ He used to do it with Cutler back when Cutler was with the Broncos


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2012)

EAZY said:


> Another awesome game to be at. Better than the MNF Green Bay game. Go Hawks!


http://espn.go.com/b...ngland-patriots



> Any time you run a gimmick offense, you're a little bit afraid -- you're not sound in what you're doing in your base stuff," he said, according to Yahoo! Sports. "You're running this hurry-up stuff, and there's a reason it's not effective, because there are great defenses out there who will stuff it.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 15, 2012)

Pats are having a tough season this year. They need to be more cohesive. they had their chance yesterday and couldn't get it done. It was a one-point loss. it's not like they got thrashed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 15, 2012)

^3 losses by a combined total of 4 points is what I heard on the radio today.

In other years, all those games like that went the other way. They saved the brutal soul killing stuff until the playoffs. Maybe this year, all the bad mojo is out the window by Halloween and they beat the snot out of the opposition through February.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I just hope Manning decides to show up tonight. The only person I enjoy watching lose more than Brady is Rivers...


Holy come back and win the game Denver! Chargers really fell apart there, wow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2012)

I couldn't believe how much Rivers was crying in the FIRST half when he was winning. The 2nd half was pure karma...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2012)

Updated for this week.

http://profootballmock.com/?p=5438


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2012)

And the Manning-Rivers aftermath:

http://profootballmock.com/?p=5491


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm sure some of you have already seen this but damn is it funny, no matter what team you cheer for.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/9H0Hv


This is part 2 to the one I posted. Then the ones that Dex posted follow after. Damn are those funny as hell. I hope they keep it coming. :Locolaugh:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. I don't even watch football and I'm rolling over here! :rotflmao:


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the funniest thing ever!!!!!!! :Locolaugh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2012)

Go Pats - I want to hear a lot of this today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2012)

Uhhh...when were they going to tell us they made the weird OT playoff rules part of the season.

I thought 'Yes! Kick is good, Pats Win!' Then I was like...uhhh...the fuck???


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 21, 2012)

Has been like that since last year but just for the playoffs. The only difference is that for this season they are enforcing the OT rules in the regular season too.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the OT rules, just glad the Pats were able to walk away with the "W". It wasn't easy or pretty but they got it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 22, 2012)

I must not have gotten the memo about the TPS Reports that they were adopting the playoff OT rules in the regular season.

They gotta stop poopin' the bed with 6 minutes left though.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2012)

New England never should have let that game even get that close against the Jets. It's become rapidly apparent that there is one good team in the AFC, and it sure as heck isn't out of the east division...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 22, 2012)

They've blown comfortable 4th quarter leads each of the last 3 weeks. The pass rush and run D looks better, but the secondary still folds like a cheap suit late in games.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 22, 2012)

What are ya'll talking so much about? It's obvious to anyone (who's a Panthers fan) that the NFL season never began this year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2012)

Go Bears!!!!

Great ending to a monday. bears win, cards lose!!!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 29, 2012)

Dez Bryant was robbed. His wrist hit first and you couldn't tell if his fingers were out of bounds.

And PLEASE, Jerry, can we get another QB? Come on, man.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Way to destroy the Saints Dex. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Dez Bryant was robbed. His wrist hit first and you couldn't tell if his fingers were out of bounds.
> 
> And PLEASE, Jerry, can we get another QB? Come on, man.


Respectfully disagree. I think it was definitely a tough call to make, but the officials made the right one. Even without that call, who was making the play calls towards the end? Some bad decisions and poor time management. And another 4 interceptions for Romeo....


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 29, 2012)

ugly win...but a win all the same////go BEARS!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2012)

I didnt know that Keith Brooking was on the Broncos till last night (Didnt hear his name called that much though) oh well....


----------



## envirotex (Oct 29, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Even without that call, who was making the play calls towards the end? Some bad decisions and poor time management. And another 4 interceptions for Romeo....


Yup. Hence, the request for someone else besides Oh No, Romo. And, I think Jerry Jones is cuh-ray-zee. He has ruined my America's team.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 29, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ugly win...but a win all the same////go BEARS!!!!


I refuse to comment on this game.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 29, 2012)

I gave up watching during the third quarter to make a french apple slice and then they started scoring...I missed all the fun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 29, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Way to destroy the Saints Dex. LOL


That was a fun game to watch last night for sure. I'm just afraid ESPN is going to far by saying they're #1 in the AFC now. They're definitely better than they were at the beginning of the season, but I think their losses to other good teams (Houston, NE, &amp; Atl) are still saying they have a bit further to go before we start talking Super Bowl, let alone AFC Championship.



Road Guy said:


> I didnt know that Keith Brooking was on the Broncos till last night (Didnt hear his name called that much though) oh well....


He was an off-season pick-up because Denver is so thin at LB. He's not a regular starter, but he's been pretty good in the few times I've seen him.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Dez Bryant was robbed. His wrist hit first and you couldn't tell if his fingers were out of bounds.
> 
> And PLEASE, Jerry, can we get another QB? Come on, man.


That game was on by me since the Giants were playing. His hand was clearly out of bounds, even without the replay.

And Romo is one of the better QBs in the league. Would you really be happier with Blaine Gabbert or Matt Cassel?


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2012)

He was out. Three of us were watching, including one die-hard Dallas fan, and it was unanimous once they showed that replay.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2012)

Out, just like your team's chance at getting to the playoffs.


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2012)

Not like your Pats will make it past (or to) the AFC championship game anyways.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2012)

Quite right, they won't just make it past there, they're gonna win that big phallic shaped trophy you get for winning the Super Bowl. Unless it's against the Giants in which case they will shit the bed with a minute left, again.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 31, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Quite right, they won't just make it past there, they're gonna win that big phallic shaped trophy you get for winning the Super Bowl. Unless it's against the Giants in which case they will shit the bed with a minute left, again.


nope third time's the charm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll happily stand corrected if that is the case.


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2012)

A team out of Houston says otherwise.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2012)

^ as does San Francisco...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't see NE even in the AFC championship game...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 31, 2012)

Supe said:


> A team out of Houston says otherwise.





knight1fox3 said:


> ^ as does San Francisco...


and Cleveland. :tardbang:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2012)

Rock out with your Gronk out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 31, 2012)

My fantasy football team is called Gronky Punch


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just sayin'....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 1, 2012)

^^^ That Clay Mathews "Fathead" commercial is awesome.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 1, 2012)

DV, hope your Steelers are able to fly and play on the same day...

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8580972/report-pittsburgh-steelers-find-hotel-travel-sunday-game-new-york-giants


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm still taking my STEELERS in this week's picks

:tt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2012)

That should be a great game. Though I did pick the Giants in the pool I'm in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 4, 2012)

GO bears!!!!! 51 points


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 4, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> GO bears!!!!! 51 points


We'll see what happens on week 15 Snick. The Hulk is coming for Cutler...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching the Giants-Steelers was an exercise in what team do I hate more. Bye week is great, you have no team to scream at and can just watch without scaring the dog off into the other room.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 4, 2012)

^ Indeed. How about the Sun. night game, Falcons or Cowboys? Falcons have to lose some time, but I don't think the Cowboys are the team that will dethrone them.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a certain interest in the games tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 4, 2012)

STEELERS beat the refs and the Giants tonight, great job ! :tt:

Now, I need Atlanta to take a win (have them in my picks)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in a confidence pool myself. I was winning of out 75 people leading into the MNF game, but the only way I could win is if my pick lost, because the guy in second had more on the line in that game than mine. Still got second though, so I'll take it.

It's Bills week this week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2012)

Ugh...it was Bills week this week.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope they cut Michael Turner first thing tomorrow morning...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2012)

The JETS players in an anonymous vote, ripped Tim Tebow. That shows how classy they are. Ripping a teammate without showing your face or name. That is how men do their business. No wonder are the NFL joke right now. They ripped a player that is not playing that much and back up the one that is being mediocre. Way to go JESTS!!!! (S in the middle not a mistake)


----------



## willsee (Nov 14, 2012)

Herm Edwards was talking about this on Mike and Mike this morning. Said he has nothing wrong with what was being said but be a man and put your name behind it.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 14, 2012)

I found this amusing

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jpmoore/an-espn-nfl-show-cant-stop-talking-about-the-pri


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2012)

Jets need to be cleaned out from the top down. They care only about headlines and ticket sales.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2012)

The team is a laughing stock, which as a Pats fan is music to my ears.

I've seen most of their games since I am subjected to them. The Tebow thing is ridiculous. This guy never gets on the field, why are people pointing the finger at him for their struggles this year. Now I don't think he could hit the ocean from a boat as a starting QB, but this two quarterback premise was a joke to start with. Sanchez gets a little momentum, and suddenly in comes a cold Tebow for one goofy play. He seems like a classy, respectful guy who deserves better than this circus.

Tannenbaum has squandered the talent and signed a bunch of no character guys, I think Rex is a good coach but can't get out of his own headline loving way, and what happened to Wildcat guru Sparano.

You guys play in the same building as a perennially contending, well run and coached franchise (You know, the one that porks my team raw in the last minute of the SB every 4 years). Take a lesson or two.


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2012)

Funny part is, the Jets have a habit of beating the Pats in recent years 

That aside, the Wildcat offense is right up there with a two quarterback system in the NFL - completely useless.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, I was at 45-3, and whatever that miserable shitstorm was in January that season.



> I found this amusinghttp://www.buzzfeed....g-about-the-pri


It was the 25th anniversary of the movie recently.


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn! Gronk broke his arm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2012)

That was a hell of a thing to wake up to. Ugh.

Here's hoping Hernandez comes back soon or Edelman grows a foot and gains 100 lbs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 19, 2012)

MNF should be interestng tonight. Battle of the backup quarterbacks


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2012)

Broncos have all but wrapped up the AFC West with win #2 against San Diego.

The only thing that makes me happier than Jerry Jones crying is Phillip Rivers crying.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad i didn't watch MNF!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2012)

I went to bed at halftime. That was the boredom bowl.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Glad i didn't watch MNF!!


And you know what that means that they lost, right Snick? Your 2nd favorite NFC north team is now in the lead.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 20, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad i didn't watch MNF!!
> ...


Its tied now...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2012)

Thursday Night Football is gonna be a fun one this week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 21, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Negative. We already beat the Bears which means we own the tie-breaker. I'll give you two winks for that one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Season isn't over just yet...the tie breaker only counts at the end. THere is still much football to be had.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2012)

Wonder how much Suh is gonna be fined for kicking Schaub right in his footballs.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 22, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Wonder how much Suh is gonna be fined for kicking Schaub right in his footballs.


That guy is a heck of a player but has issues. This season I have seen two plays where he did very stupid things. Against the Bears he brought Cutler grabbing his arm in a way that looked malicious. I think that Cutler did not have the ball at the time. Today he kicked the QB in the...groin???? and in another play tried to brought him when the QB did not even have the ball. The thing is that he pinned the QB's leg. It was dangerous. He should be suspended for at least 5 games. Maybe he will learn something.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2012)

JETS

Lol.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 22, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> JETS
> 
> Lol.


They have scored 10 uncontested points. Maybe they have a chance. After all the score is only 35-3, almost 35-10. (sarcasm involved)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 23, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> JETS
> 
> Lol.


I really enjoyed that game.

They may as well have just handed the ball off to NE in that 2nd quarter.

I don't think I'll be laughing as much the next 2 weeks when Houston and San Fran come to town.


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2012)

As a Jets fan, I'm ecstatic that they were embarrassed so badly last night. Hopefully, this will be the death of Ryan, Sanchez, Teblow, Sparano, and everyone else in that organization that the fans have been praying for. With any luck, they'll bring in a big name coach like Dungy, Gruden, Payton, or maybe someone from the college ranks.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2012)

As someone who was a season tix holder for a team for 12 years I understand... I would be super p issed if my team allowed that to continue.. From the outside it just looks like a no class organization...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 23, 2012)

I can chime in on this one as a Mets fan.

This year, they had a lousy team on the field, but they were competitive and management kept on the straight narrow.

The few years before that were disasters. Bloated contracts, mismanaged injuries (supposed 2 weeks injuries that ended up being season long), September meltdowns, the owners in bed with Madoff, etc.

If you put a team out there that tries but isn't very good, and you're working on steps to improve the team in coming years, I can live with it. I despise when a team is clueless, classless, attention seeking, full of criminals, more interested in pocketing profits instead of investing it back into the team, etc.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 26, 2012)

You know the Jets suck when...

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/story/_/id/8675816/new-york-jets-superfan-fireman-ed-hangs-helmet


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good football weekend. Missed the game since we were driving back from Chicago area. Go Bears!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 26, 2012)

Those 'superfan' types bother me to no end. Are you like, overcompensating for getting cut from your pee wee team 30 years ago?

Congrats, your legacy is repeatedly spelling a 4 letter word over and over. Nice work.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

I worked with a guy who went to HS with his Son (Firemen Ed) my only connection..

theres a guy like that in the Georgia Dome I think he wears a jersey with "Monkee" on the back of it, but he could only "dream" of having Fireman Ed's camera time, he sat in the same section as me when I was a season tix holder and the dude really thought he was like part of the team, I talked to him a few times, I cant say he is a total loser but someone who really takes the season tix holder thing to his head..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 26, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> ...someone who really takes the season tix holder thing to his head..


The kind of fan who thinks that because they're a long-time season ticket holder they somehow have input on how the team is run? So annoying.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 27, 2012)

Characteristics of the Annoying Sports Fan


Anyone in a costume, paint, prop, or anything else beyond a hat or shirt with the team logo on it - Look at me, I'm wearing feathers!

Pre-game ritual guy - You brushing your teeth while standing on one foot has no correlation with the final score

Fan who thinks he has a stake in team operations (aka Fireman Asshat)

Guy that refers to his team as 'we'. I'm sorry, I didn't know you were on the payroll.

Overly drunk guy. You wanna get trashed, fine, just stop screaming obscenities all game and spilling beer in my lap.

Excuses guy - the refs, the other team cheated, the clock operator is on the take, the networks want the other team in the playoffs, etc. Has it ever occurred to you your team might just suck?

Sports talk call in guy - the one who thinks it makes perfect sense to trade for a future HOFer and two all stars in exchange for a jock strap and a turkey sandwich

The coach on the couch - the guy who is always spouting off sports jargon and tells you what play he would have called instead. Since, you know, playing Madden a couple times makes you more qualified than the guy whose been doing it for 30 years.



What am I missing?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds about right.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2012)

The Dolphins are shooting themselves in the foot flippers at every opportunity and yet they are still very much in it a few minutes into the 4th.

WTF Pats - Squish the Fish!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy upset Sunday...

LOL @ the Bears....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2012)

Hell of an ending to that Colts-Lions game.

I need Pittsburgh and their 12th string QB to beat Baltimore today to improve NE's chances of a first round bye.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2012)

^ LOL, 12th string....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, it worked!


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, the Jets win 7-6 after bringing in the 7th round pick from two years ago for 10 plays. Pretty bad when the entire stadium is chanting the third string's name for THREE QUARTERS.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2012)

That game was definitely the Toilet Bowl.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm just thankful that virtually none of the Jets games are broadcast in this part of the country.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm stuck with them every week and have to watch half of my team's games streaming online.


----------



## willsee (Dec 3, 2012)

Supe said:


> Wow, the Jets win 7-6 after bringing in the 7th round pick from two years ago for 10 plays. Pretty bad when the entire stadium is chanting the third string's name for THREE QUARTERS.


Weird they go the backup the week Tebow is out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2012)

the bears play that set them up for the tie was AWESOME...but then they fell on their face in OT. OT should be like the shoot out in hockey. best of 5 field goals but the distance gets farther back for each.

Defense sucked the whole 4th quarter!!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 3, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Hell of an ending to that Colts-Lions game.


that was amazing. They can't write this stuff. Andrew *Luck* is quite appropriate


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Back to #2 Snick. See you Dec. 16th. 

Oh and let's not forget this EPIC FAIL....LOL







There's some funny things said about it here too (a bit raunchy though):  http://profootballmock.com/nfl-qbs-on-facebook-the-playoff-picture/


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's TIED again dude.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> It's TIED again dude.


Incorrect AGAIN Snick. Have a look for yourself:  http://www.nfl.com/playoffs/playoff-picture


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2012)

That profootballmock.com site is hilarious!






Anyone who goes from a Top 5 pick in the draft and the brink of the Super Bowl two straight years to the buttfumble and being benched for an obscure 3rd stringer taken at the bottom of the draft has really taken a nosedive off the cliff.

Strangely enough, I root for a team where a high first round QB was benched in favor of an obscure backup taken late in the draft.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2012)

This.

http://profootballmo...ings-vasectomy/

Between 4th and 2, the 2006 AFC title game, and those two Super Bowls that runny nosed little brother won, this sounds like a great plan.

You with me MA and Fraz?

(PS - Either of you wanna go to a playoff in Foxboro with me?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2012)

Tiki never fucked my favorite team in a Super Bowl, so I'm siding with Ronde.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2012)

So why did the jets go to the. No 3. Is Tebow hurt or does he just suck that bad?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 4, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> So why did the jets go to the. No 3. Is Tebow hurt or does he just suck that bad?


Maybe both. I am a Tebow fan and the JETS have mistreated him really bad. He deserved a chance, at least a couple of games to prove himself.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2012)

I would have liked to see him get a chance also


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)

He was inactive due to a rib injury sustained a few weeks back. No word on his return.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2012)

Hopefully never, along with the rest of their quarterbacks. In all honesty, I'm surprised McElmore was ranked as badly as he was. I mean, he WAS the QB for the undefeated, BCS winning Alabama team.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 4, 2012)

Supe said:


> Hopefully never, along with the rest of their quarterbacks. In all honesty, I'm surprised McElmore was ranked as badly as he was. I mean, he WAS the QB for the undefeated, BCS winning Alabama team.


McElroy. And Alabama is primarily a running team, so their QBs don't normally go very high in the draft. Having said that, McElroy threw to Julio Jones all season, and Julio is doing a hell of a job in the NFL.



Dexman PE said:


>


Peyton is, BY FAR, the more annoying of the two current NFL QB Mannings.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2012)

the bears need to increase the pressure on the CHicago park district and soldier field folks about installing a more modern field...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2012)

Football should be played on grass, not that flubber turf stuff that is basically fishing line and crushed tires.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Football should be played on grass, not that flubber turf stuff that is basically fishing line and crushed tires.


Ever made it up to Lambeau Field? It's quite a sight to see...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd love to one day. Most of my NFL in person experience has been at Gillette Stadium.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

If you're curious to see how different scenarios play out with the regular season and their playoff implications:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/machine


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

Bye bye kickoffs?

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8720551/roger-goodell-floats-idea-end-kickoffs-report-says


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 7, 2012)

^That's the worst idea since Han shooting first (SW +6.02E23).

Also, FU Broncos for putting more pressure on NE to win on MNF.

I must admit, I did not watch the TNF game last night, I was too busy watching the Knicks dickpunch Miami. Where did that come from?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 7, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Bye bye kickoffs?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/n...ffs-report-says


I guess it should be surprising considering the idea comes from the guy that championed the term F.A.M.I.L.Y. that Rutgers had on their jerseys against Louisville.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2012)

Also the same guy that blitzes on game-over kneel-downs...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 7, 2012)

in OT the coin toss really sort of does decide who wins


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Big win for the Pack too last night. :thumbs: Heck of a game with the weather and all at Lambeau.


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2012)

How about those Cardinals? They're going to be walking funny for a week or so.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2012)

I was digging the snow.

I think it's just supposed to be rainy and sloppy in Foxboro tonight.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2012)

If NE craps the bed tonight (as I hope they do) the Broncos can write their own ticket to the #2 seed in the playoffs...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope Vince Wilfork personally flies out your way after the postgame buffet spread and craps in your bed. 

Truth be told I'm figuring they'll win 1 of 2 against Houston and SF, and then take care of whatever dreck is left in the final 2 weeks.

A first round bye and a home game would be really nice.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 10, 2012)

NE is crapping the bed alright,,,,,Houston's.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2012)

Houston's bed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, I turned the game off shortly after it was 14-0. At this point, I can't help but think it would be more advantageous for the Broncos to get into the playoffs as the 4 seed instead of the 2/3...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2012)

How so?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think anyone wants to play in Foxborough in December, although Denver is probably the best equipped to do so.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2012)

Last year was the only time recently that NE had a playoff run. They got dick whipped by the Ravens in 2010 before I even got home with the pizza, and puked all over themselves in 2011 when I was in the stands.

I'm in the unenviable position of having to root Indy in the coming weeks to see if the Pats can't snag the #1 seed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2012)

I know anyone can crap the bed at anytime, but I just see it being less likely for NE to do it in Foxborough.

There is definitely a chance for NE and Denver to go 1-2 too, but I don't see it being likely...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2012)

It's not the easiest place to win, that's for sure. I'm just glad they have Houston and next week SF at Gillette. Not a fun combo two games in a row.

At least they get Jax and Miami after that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2012)

I typically don't put much stock into these, but it's always good to see your team at/near the top:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/powerrankings/_/year/2012/week/15


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 11, 2012)

I was hoping to see some updated clips from this site

http://imgur.com/a/9H0Hv

That stuff was hilarious in earlier weeks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2012)

Try this.

/&gt;http://profootballmock.com/nfl-qbs-on-facebook-opposite-day/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/packers-fans-ready-to-celebrate-aaron-rodgers-day-60806lh-183013491.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2012)

well there goes the rest of the season. gould is out for the rest of the season


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2012)

Well duh.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's go time Snick!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2012)

I got 7 hours until go time. 

I made both chicken and sausage gumbo that I just need to reheat and make some rice, and I've got a dozen clams I stuffed that I'll toss in the oven a few minutes before kickoff.

Oh, that and some delightfully sparkling Poivre de Docteur I've been cellaring for a bit.

It's rainy and cold and I was bored, it's what I do. I appreciate anything I can take a knife to or drop into boiling water.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2012)

^ sounds awesome for a dreary day of football.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2012)

It's a great week for football, lots of playoff implications in both conferences. Good food, shitty weather, a lot on the line! Well other than the Toilet Bowl on MNF, I'll be alphabetizing my socks that night.

Of course both games I'm getting right now involve a Manning. :suicide1:

A Texans loss and a Pats win means all is once again right in the football universe. Go...Colts? It sounds so unnatural.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2012)

The pregame announcers may have finally stopped calling for Eli's greatness for a while...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in NY so the game is on here. Sheer awesomeness!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2012)

Broncos win. Lets see if NE can match it...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, I have to:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2012)

Who buttered the football before the game tonight? Yeesh.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 16, 2012)

Not looking good VT. 49ers are toying with the Pats' defense.

By the way...When did they bring back the replacement refs?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2012)

I gonna go fix myself a bleach and paint thinner cocktail. Fuck.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 16, 2012)

Stick a fork on them VT. Pats are done. Embarrassing so far. They only need a butt-fumble to feel exactly what the JESTS felt.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2012)

This game is a butt fumble.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!

My Dad used to say: When you are destined to win there is no way you can lose.

14 points in less than a minute? On the other hand; What was Brady thinking. Hernandez just took a shot the play before.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Holy crap, just turned the game on. What's going on VT?

Sent from my mobile device using Forum Runner.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, holy comeback!

Sent from my mobile device using Forum Runner.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2012)

Wasn't it 31-3 a minute ago?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2012)

Fuck you LaMichael James.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 17, 2012)

Out of fear of being banned I shall not comment on which team is now in 2nd place in the AFC playoff standings...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2012)

The banhammer is know to have a short fuse when he's grumpy.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2012)

I never doubted SF for a minute!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow!!!!! What a game. I know is little consolation VT but heck of a come back!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> I never doubted SF for a minute!


At least you guys beat the Giants, so thanks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2012)

Bwahahahahahaha...the Jets.


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2012)

You're just jealous because you don't have a backup QB making $17M next year like the Jets do.

Glad McElroy has been given the nod, sad that they waited until the season was over to do it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2012)

^At least they are kicking the tires with him to see what they have. They are cooked anyway, so why not. I don't think they had enough talent to be anything more than contending for the last wild card spot late whoever they had back there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 20, 2012)

No RB, no WR, no offensive line. Did the Jets honestly expect ANYONE to survive the QB position this year?


----------



## willsee (Dec 20, 2012)

I still don't understand why they never went with Tebow - he fits their system perfectly. Jets were about running the ball and playing defense.


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2012)

willsee said:


> I still don't understand why they never went with Tebow - he fits their system perfectly. Jets were about running the ball and playing defense.


Because they had 17 million reasons to leave Mark Sanchez in. All bad ones.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2012)

willsee said:


> I still don't understand why they never went with Tebow - he fits their system perfectly. Jets were about running the ball and playing defense.


Maybe because they have no running back and the defense is somewhere in the 20s?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, that Pats epic beatdown of the Jags really inspires me as they head towards the playoffs. :jerkit:

Oh and DV, sorry dude.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 23, 2012)

Houston's loss this morning opened the door for the Broncos to try to take the #1 as well as NE possibly taking #2. I will be a huge fan of Indy next weekend...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2012)

NE has taken a #2 on me several times in the playoffs in recent years.

I gotta root against Denver (and I like the Broncos) and Houston to lose between now and the end of the season. A 3-way tie if NE wins next week means they are the 1 seed and will probably open up the playoffs at home on my birthday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 23, 2012)

At home vs the Browns and Chiefs? If the Broncos lose either of those, they dont deserve a top 2 seed in the playoffs...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 24, 2012)

Goodness what a miserable season. At least it ends in a week for us. I don't know if I coulda taken much more of it anyway.

UNDERACHIEVERS.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 24, 2012)

My team is playing like ass heading into the playoffs. They go from destroying Houston to an up and down game against San Fran to barely hanging on in J'ville in two short weeks. I get this feeling they'll eek out a win in the wild card round and then get pounded by whoever they play in the divisional game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 25, 2012)

^A little Week 17 intrigue is always nice.

Weird season this year. The favorites change weekly. One week it's Houston, then it's New England, then it's San Fran, then it's Seattle, then it's Denver...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 25, 2012)

Going to see the Pats/Dolphins next Sunday. Merry Christmas.

I hope the Pats can get back into a positive groove.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 25, 2012)

Squish the Fish!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2012)

Some pretty interesting finishes to games today to setup some good matchups next weekend.

I think both Denver and NE should send some Thank You cards to Houston...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 31, 2012)

Or to Indy but NE did their part today


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting that first round bye is money.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2012)

A change for the new year!!! Bye Lovie.


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 31, 2012)

If Pats could've only beat San Fran that night they would've earned home field. Now assuming they can win the divisional round game, they may have to play Denver in Mile High. Should been interesting playoff season.

Surprised to see Atlanta, Ravens and GB lose. They had alot to play for. Maybe not so much for the Ravens and Atlanta, but GB needed that win. Yay for Redskins, and boo that A Peterson could'nt get the record. Good football day though yesterday.


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 31, 2012)

Can;t believe Pittsburgh couldn't beat Cincinnati to get the wild card.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 31, 2012)

Two surprises on the head coaching round table: Lovie Smith posts a 10 win season in one of the toughest divisions and gets canned, while Rex Ryan somehow kept his job. With the Jets' GM getting fired over the Tebow thing, it'll be hard to see Timmy get another chance anywhere in the NFL.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2012)

^but don't forget the bears got a new GM last yr and had to keep lovie for this past season. Now he can pick who he wants...apparently lovie wasn't what he had in mind.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2012)

Tebow to Jax is a scenario I wouldn't be surprised to see.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^ I believe that is part of the reason why Jax fired their current GM, as he didn't want to bring Tebow despite ownership's interest in him.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2012)

> If Pats could've only beat San Fran that night they would've earned home field.


They handled the football like it was a buttered penis that night. Four turnovers will leave you in quite a hole. The 4 touchdowns in like 15 real time minutes was encouraging though.

Homefield throughout woulda been nice, but I'll still take the bye and a home game and see what happens if they make the AFC title game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone know of a good playoff pick 'em out there?

I was in a pool on cbssports.com, but it ended when the season ended.


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Two surprises on the head coaching round table: Lovie Smith posts a 10 win season in one of the toughest divisions and gets canned, while Rex Ryan somehow kept his job. With the Jets' GM getting fired over the Tebow thing, it'll be hard to see Timmy get another chance anywhere in the NFL.


The Jets' GM was fired over way more than the Tebow thing. That organization knew that Ryan was a puppet for Tannenbaum, and that they're in the position they're in on account of him making stupid moves and overspending for garbage players with the occasional decent one (Ferguson, Nick Mangold, Revis, Holmes). What BLOWS MY F'ING MIND is that they didn't shitcan Sparano, who couldn't design an offense to save his life. I don't care if your Quarterback is a blind man with no arms, you still shouldn't have 7 FRICKING GAMES with 10 points or less.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 3, 2013)

What's everyone's picks for this weekend?

Games:

Saturday

Cincinnatti @ Houston

Minnesota @ Green Bay

Sunday

Indy @ Baltimore

Seattle @ Washington

My picks: Cincy, GB, Indy, Seattle.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2013)

^ I agree with Green Bay...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2013)

SIGN UP

You have been invited to join EB.com's Group in Yahoo! Sports Pro Football Pick'em.

In order to join the group, just go to Pro Football Pick'em, and click the "Join Group" button. From there, enter the following information...

Group ID#: 78471

Password: Njneer1

http://football.fant...ahoo.com/pickem


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2013)

in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> What's everyone's picks for this weekend?
> 
> Games:
> 
> ...


I'll say Houston, Green Bay, Indy, and Seattle


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2013)

^^^ I don't like that scenario for the simple fact that it would mean Manning would end up facing Luck and the Colts. Talk about an ESPN jizz-fest...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope minnesota beats GB again...that would be funny


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> I hope minnesota beats GB again...that would be funny


Now Snick, let's not have any hurt feelings. 

I'm going with Houston, Green Bay, Indy, and Washington.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I don't like that scenario for the simple fact that it would mean Manning would end up facing Luck and the Colts. Talk about an ESPN jizz-fest...


Throw in some Tebow, Yanks vs. Sox, and Duke basketball and their collective nuts might explode.



snickerd3 said:


> I hope minnesota beats GB again...that would be funny


I'm fired up for a primetime playoff game on the frozen tundra. Should be fun.

As a fan of a team with a bye week this weekend, I'm just happy to kick back and watch some good playoff football with no stress. That and make fun of the Jets.


----------



## depolarization (Jan 5, 2013)

go skins!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm fired up for a primetime playoff game on the frozen tundra. Should be fun.


lusone:

.....and Ponder is out for the game. LOL


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> .....and Ponder is out for the game. LOL


The way Webb started, I don't think GB is LOL.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2013)

I would have been happy to see the packers lose.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2013)

^It meant I could go to bed after 3 quarters.

I was more interested in the first game from the standpoint of an AFC team with a bye, but was more excited as a casual fan about the night game. It's too bad it disappointed.

This Skins-Hawks game really intrigues me, I have no clue what to expect.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2013)

That Griffin injury looks awful. I'm not a Redskins fan, but he's fun to watch. Anytime someone goes down under no pressure from another player it's a bad sign.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2013)

It makes you wonder what that knee brace was doing. I thought it was there to allow his knee to bend normally, but prevent lateral movement of the joint. When he bent down to pick up that fumbled snap, his knee bent almost 90 degrees sideways. It looked painful even if his knee wasn't already injured.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 7, 2013)

So I thought I would share a laugh at my expense today... I was talking with the hubby this past weekend and I asked him (in all seriousness)... why all the foot ball teams had cities except Washington... Apparently, the redskins are not from Washington state...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ My wife did something similar a couple days ago. She was asking who was playing, so I told her Seattle at Washington, to which she replied, "I know Seattle is in Washington, but who are they playing against?"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> So I thought I would share a laugh at my expense today... I was talking with the hubby this past weekend and I asked him (in all seriousness)... why all the foot ball teams had cities except Washington... Apparently, the redskins are not from Washington state...


Carolina, New England, and Arizona are also not cities.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 7, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > So I thought I would share a laugh at my expense today... I was talking with the hubby this past weekend and I asked him (in all seriousness)... why all the foot ball teams had cities except Washington... Apparently, the redskins are not from Washington state...
> ...


In my heart they will always be the Boston Patriots.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 7, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fired up for a primetime playoff game on the frozen tundra. Should be fun.
> ...


That was so painful to watch, story of my life.

~Signed, Vikingsfan4life


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 7, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > So I thought I would share a laugh at my expense today... I was talking with the hubby this past weekend and I asked him (in all seriousness)... why all the foot ball teams had cities except Washington... Apparently, the redskins are not from Washington state...
> ...


True... but I have been to a Panthers game, I'm from upstate ny so I knew of the Pats and of course... never really put much thought into it though...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


Don't forget Tennessee and Minnesota and to a lesser extent, New York (especially since they play in New Jersey)...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2013)

I dont think I caught a sea hawks game this year on tv, either the skins have no rushing threat at all or the Seahawks have a good defense... I couldnt really tell cause once RG3 was beat up they seemed to just come after him and he couldnt escape it.....

There D looked good against the skins but I hope that Atlanta's running team shows up Sunday.. this past season they seemed to only show up for a 3rd of the games...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2013)

Honorary Ravens fan checking in. I can think of a couple other people here getting their crab cake on tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2013)

What happened Dex?

Sent from my mobile device using Forum Runner.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 12, 2013)

No doubt. Now NE just has to win vs. Houston and they can setup a rematch of last years AFC matchup.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2013)

Fuck.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Double fuck

Sent from my mobile device using Forum Runner.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow SF made GB look bad.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2013)

That Ravens-Broncos game is an instant classic. I hope the Pats are able to take care of business today and host the AFC title game next week.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 13, 2013)

DVINNY said:


> Post Season picks (based on Week 1 play)
> 
> SUPERBOWL
> 
> ...


After going back earlier in this thread, I was totally off about the Bears, 10-6 didn't cut it.

And I thought the Balt-Denver game would have been the AFC champ game, it played out like it was one.

Since I picked 49'ers over the Ravens way back in week 1, I can't change from that now.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 13, 2013)

WTH was with that short kick. Falcons are lucky they didn;t end up beat with a field goal at the end. I don;t like Seattle, but they made it a game. Seattle should have tried a 65 yard FG for the win.


----------



## EAZY (Jan 13, 2013)

$hit.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2013)

The Falcons did all in their power to lose the game and still won it. Matt Ryan did a heck of a job with 31 seconds to go and two timeouts left. If I was Mike Smith will send a "Thank You" card to Pete Carroll for that time out he called before the first FG attempt.


----------



## frazil (Jan 13, 2013)

^ no kidding! That was an impressive comeback, but not enough.

Go patriots!!'


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2013)

Ha ha FU Pete Carroll!!!

&amp; for those of you who don't watch the falcons, I think at least 9 of their games have been like that this season... Total heart attacks....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Ha ha FU Pete Carroll!!!
> 
> &amp; for those of you who don't watch the falcons, I think at least 9 of their games have been like that this season... Total heart attacks....


lusone:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 13, 2013)

RG, that means they will have a shot at the title then.

The STEELERS were like that to me back in 2005, heart attack games (I think we lost most of the OT or close ones), made postseason as #6 seed wildcard, then won Super Bowl.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not delusional but glad to have the playoff monkey off out back...

1st time in 12 years I haven't had season tix.... Maybe I was the team jinx?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you, Shane Vereen.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 14, 2013)

Vereeeeeeeeeeeen - whew!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you San Fransico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wich I could have watched the game


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> Vereeeeeeeeeeeen - whew!!


I don't understand why they don't use him more. I watch every week, and in the limited time he gets, he produces.

Ninkovich looked pretty good last night for a guy with a bum hip.

Hoomanuwanui, while nowhere near the offensive threat as Gronk, has shown he can fill in serviceably when needed.

I'm hoping the injuries to Woodhead and Jones are minor and that they can go next week.

Pats need to bring it next week. They don't have Lee "Feet For Hands" Evans and Billy "Noodleleg" Cundiff to fall back on this time. Seriously, that miss was so bad I think the ball ended up in Wrentham.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 14, 2013)

^ I hope the Ravens used their payback for last years loss during the week 3 game this past fall. And I second your hopes for Woodhead and Jones.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2013)

So, the enemy of my enemy is my friend is the vibe I'm getting.

We got plenty of chowder and cranberries on the bus.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 15, 2013)

Are the Ravens the friend since they beat the Broncos for us?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 16, 2013)

Last week, I was their biggest fan. This week, I hope every guy on the Ravens gets a vicious case of jock itch.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

^ Let's hope they get the flu that's going around. That'll slow R. Lewis


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 16, 2013)

I pretty much always hope Brady's knee end up folding backwards. It's not restricted to only the playoffs. I just don't like him. I look forward to the point when he doesn't play anymore (probably within the next 5 years or so).

Ironic part is that I always seem to end up with either him, Rapistberger, or Phillip Cry-me-a-Rivers (my 3 least liked QB's) in my starting Fantasy Football lineup...


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't be a hater Dex.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2013)

With Bernard Pollard involved, there's always a possibility a key Pat will be maimed.

Also, RG banned you for far less than this blasphemy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2013)

Ooh, my av for championship weekend. It's like two great tastes that taste great together.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, finally it happened. The Falcons were doing all in their power to lose the game and now are behind by 4.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2013)

and they LOST...GO SF!!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry for the butt hurt ATL.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 20, 2013)

Darn. It looks like I will not be watching the Superbowl this year. Do not like the 49ers and do not like the Ravens. I know there is still the whole 4Q to play but Brady has done nothing against the Ravens and the defense cannot stop Flacco.

Dang it VT. Looks like we jinxed them.

I can imagine the feast ESPN and the rest of the media will have...The Harbaugh Bowl. Wait...They just started!!!!!


----------



## frazil (Jan 20, 2013)

Ouch.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 20, 2013)

Throw the towel. It is over now. Again, the Pats' D unable to stop Flacco. Maybe he is really an elite QB. Looks like we are going to see another year of Brady-ing jokes...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 20, 2013)

Dang it!!!! My two favorites for today's games lost. That is why I never play those pick games you play folks.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 20, 2013)

F^&amp;k!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2013)

Hard not to say something about the Pats/Ravens game that would get my ass banned again...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 21, 2013)

^I think you might be treading some pretty thin ice talking about either of the games.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 21, 2013)

The morning after. Regret, shame, disgust, revulsion...it's almost as bad as the time I picked up that hairspray hag at the bar one time.

They had no rhythm all night. If those two drives that stalled had instead wound up as TDs rather than FDs, it's 21-7 going into the second half, Baltimore would have had to be more hurry up and aggressive to catch up which meant a turnover would have been more likely.

You're not going to beat a good team with 3 second half turnovers. The first two led to TDs, and the last one iced the game for Baltimore.

And, seriously, Bernard Pollard again? That guy is Pats kryptonite. The governor should issue an executive order banning him from entering the state ever again.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh well. Pats took a HSD yesterday.

now all the BS because Bill chose not to face the media after the game. WTF? What is anyone missing? These "anal"ysts are too full of themselves.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 21, 2013)

Not lot he was going to spill his guts or get dewey eyed up there.

"Uh, obviously we're disappointed. We didn't execute well. They made more plays and they won. We lost. It is what it is."

Sound about right?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2013)

In disgust after the game I watched pitch perfect after the game. Maybe some if the ATL D should join a singing group?

And I don't normally bitch about penalties.. But that 15 yard for kapernicks helmet being touched by a d line mans fingers?? Good grief.....

Oh we'll my sport season is over ... Ready for spring and kayaking!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 21, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Not lot he was going to spill his guts or get dewey eyed up there.
> 
> "Uh, obviously we're disappointed. We didn't execute well. They made more plays and they won. We lost. It is what it is."
> 
> Sound about right?


sounds dead on.

the anal-ysts should be grateful. This way they get to milk it and make a big story out of it. If Bill had made his typical statement (like you posted) it would be a non-issue.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 21, 2013)

> And I don't normally bitch about penalties.. But that 15 yard for kapernicks helmet being touched by a d line mans fingers?? Good grief.....




I got the opposite problem. I can't believe Pollard was not called for a penalty for leading with his head and knocking Ridley into next week.



> the anal-ysts should be grateful. This way they get to milk it and make a big story out of it. If Bill had made his typical statement (like you posted) it would be a non-issue.




I'll watch parts of the post-game show to see scores for the other games, learn about who made the playoffs, who got hurt that week, etc.

Spare me the rest. I wouldn't watch the pre-game fluff if you paid me. I'll turn it on around 12:45 or so to get the last minute updates on the weather, injuries, etc. but I can't stand those laughing buffoons behind the desk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 21, 2013)

Good quote from a Boston sports blog.



> I would love to see [bernard Pollard] drive off a cliff into a ravine full of chainsaws and glass dildos.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 21, 2013)

If the Pats couldn't win the Superbowl, than I was hoping for the falcons b/c I like Gonzalez and have nor reason to dislike the team otherwise. Now there's nothing to do except watch hockey - although i'm not sure I'm going to be able to forgive the league owner's for the lock-out.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 3, 2013)

That's it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2013)

The Ravens are really playing "lights out" football.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol... Is Clark w. Griswald making an early run with his Xmas lights?


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 3, 2013)

Put in Smith


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 3, 2013)

At the least you might increase his trade value


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 3, 2013)

Engineer's fault? Doubt it, but his/her phone is ringing.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad the game got interesting after the walking dead marathon was over!


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 3, 2013)

Holy smokes


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 3, 2013)

What's an untouched free kick


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy mother of holding no-call, Batman! I guess "good coverage" is now redefined as hanging around the receivers hips with both hands pulling his jersey for dear life.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 4, 2013)

That is all...


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 4, 2013)

At least we got a good game after all. Kapernick proved himself in my eyes.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder about some of the calls at the end, 4 shots at the endzone from the 5 yard line and zip to show for it...


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 4, 2013)

I was surprised they didn;t let Kapernick run with it.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 4, 2013)

me too...maybe some kind of naked boot with a pass/run option


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 4, 2013)

If you get that close and can't get in with 4 downs then the defense shut you down and they deserve the win. It's fundamnetally what kiilled the Pats. They just couldn't get in for the TD.

Did you see this?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/jacoby-jones-won-lot-baltimoreans-free-furniture-165524972--nfl.html

Reminds me of the Jordan's Furniture promotion when the Sox won the WS in 2004. Jordan's had a deal at the beginning of the season for anyone buying furniture in April if the Sox won the series...it was free.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2013)

Welker to Denver?!?!?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Welker to Denver?!?!?


Not sure how I feel about it yet. I didn't like Manning before he came here, but was definitely glad Tebow was being replaced. I really like the WR's we had before, so I'm not really sure who will be relegated to #3 (probably Decker).


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 13, 2013)

They may keep the set the same, Welker likes to work out of the slot position anyway


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2013)

Wait until he catches 115 balls for 1,300 yards and 70 (and the play results in another Patriots...) first downs for you and you'll sing a different tune.


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2013)

So the Jets already have Revis on the way out, now they lost Greene at RB. But they've _really_ solved the QB situation with David Garrard. Yep, a QB who peaked in 2007 and hasn't played a single minute in two years. Good job, Jets. Good job.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

I think the jets are just a money laundering option for done crime family,,,


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 14, 2013)

Danny Amendola?!?!?!? His best moves are in the doctor's office. Fuck!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2013)

^ un believable. Amendola signed for 5 years/$31M, Welker left for 2 years/$12M. One would think that the Pats must have offered Welker at least that, but he's had enough of their low-balling him so he said screw it and walked. I'm not liking what this might do to team morale.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 14, 2013)

Gee, what a coincidence this happened in such short order.

Can't say I blame Welker, the Pats didn't do right by him and he took his talents elsewhere and stuck it to the team by making a rival better. Not like he traded a HOFer for some slob, I'm sure he'll do well with Manning and that sort of dynamic offense.

It still sucks, he was the heart and soul of the team and a hell of a receiver, as well as tuned in to Brady. In Bill I'm not so sure we trust anymore.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2013)

Reading some articles on ESPN this morning about the Welker/Amendola thing shed some light into what happened.

Allegedly, NE offered Welker 2yrs @10M, Denver offered him 2yrs @ $12M.

NE's contract with Amendola, while is a 5yr @ $31M contract, only guarantees a 2yr @10M, so NE can kick him to the curb after 2 years if he doesn't work out.

Link: http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/74009/danny-amendola-to-pats-a-few-thoughts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2013)

We just signed Stephen Jackson? Is this 1998? I didn't even know he was still in the league?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 15, 2013)

You think you got problems? I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 15, 2013)

Woodhead to San Diego?!?!? Fuck my life.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 15, 2013)

My foot is looking for the ban button and that button is straight up your ass.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2013)

&lt;sigh&gt; Any other team than Vikes or Bears I would be fine with. Dammit.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9057818/greg-jennings-signs-five-year-deal-minnesota-vikings


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 16, 2013)

Welker is just another playoff underachiever like his QB Manning. They both play lights out all season, only to blow it at the critical moment.

Yup, I said it!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2013)

Legit MVP candidate of SB XLII had they won, best known for the drop in XLVI that might have sealed it.

I'm stuck watching Broncos games since they are the 'local' AFC team in North Dakota, but I'm hoping for a late Manning pick or Welker drop late in an AFC title game in Foxborough.

And Woodhead is in San Diego. The mass exodus of short white guys from the Pats is on. There's even talk of Edelman (the poor man's Welkah) to the 49ers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2013)

?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2013)

^^^ Jennings went to the Vikings.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2013)

First Manning to Welker 1st down next fall I'm flying to Denver (direct flight from here!) to remove your junk with a spoon.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahh ok, we had a campout this weekend, my neighbors are from WI, so I figured since he hadn't hung himself from the tree in his yard that discount double check didn't leave...

It's kind of a shame what these guys for for an extra million or two. I know it's business, but you would think more would take 10 million versus 12 million to not play for a shitty team..

Of course we have seen that rarely happens......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2013)

The owner of the Pats looks a little rough in this video.

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story/_/id/9069558/wes-welker-agency-says-new-england-patriots-made-take-leave-offer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2013)

^^^ I saw that earlier. Dude looks like he's on meth...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2013)

If that's what losing Welker did to him, I'd hate to see when Brady retires.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 19, 2013)

could be what his little blond girl friend is doing to him.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2013)

Yikes, I see why the tribute to Myra only lasted one season.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2013)

wow, if you don't want a player, don't string them along and then low ball them. Urlacher is no longer a bear...the team management could have handled that a lot better.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ...the team management could have handled that a lot better.




LOL, tell that to the last 10 QBs that have been with the Bears.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, even the Patriots have a quicker release than Tebow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

The Patriots will be fine, they have Tebow and Amendola to pick up the slack... oking:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

Good thing they share a division with Miami, Buffalo, and the Jets. There are 6 wins right there...


----------

